# olduğunu



## Luminista

Merhaba,

I don't understand this word :  _olduğunu_. I guess it comes from the verb _olmak_ (maybe not) but i don't understand the meaning and the form. Could you help me please


----------



## er targyn

Yes, it's from olmak. Olduğunda - in the event of.


----------



## Black4blue

Can you write all of the sentence? Cause it's hard to translate this word alone.


----------



## Luminista

er targyn said:


> Yes, it's from olmak. Olduğunda - in the event of.


 Thank you for your answer. _Olduğun_ means the event of?


----------



## er targyn

Looks like. Let's wait for the natives. Maybe also being?


----------



## Luminista

Black4blue said:


> Can you write all of the sentence? Cause it's hard to translate this word alone.


 
Actually, I have no specific sentence in mind, i have found this word many times on internet.
For exemple, what does it mean in this sentence :_ İnsan Olduğunu mu Düşünüyorsun?_


----------



## maviliazman

Usually it means (that) it is, it was, it has been, he is, he was, she is, she was, she has been, you are, you were, sometimes they are, they were.
I know that you are a student. Senin öğrenci olduğunu biliyorum.
Nerede olduğunu söylemedin. You didn't tell/haven't told (me) where it is/it was/you are/you were/he was/he is......


----------



## er targyn

İnsan Olduğunu mu Düşünüyorsun? = Do you think he/she/it is a human?
Right? I wonder why _mu_ is not at the end.


----------



## xebonyx

"olduğunu" means "that it is/was" "Do you think that it is/you are human?"

It's representative of "dik" - a relative marker, ie. that, which, who - which changes to "duğ" or "diğ" depending on vowel harmonization rules. The added "u" or "i" at end of the word shows it's an object of the verb "düşünüyorsun".


----------



## Luminista

maviliazman said:


> Usually it means (that) it is, it was, it has been, he is, he was, she is, she was, she has been, you are, you were, sometimes they are, they were.
> I know that you are a student. Senin öğrenci olduğunu biliyorum.
> Nerede olduğunu söylemedin. You didn't tell/haven't told (me) where it is/it was/you are/you were/he was/he is......


 
It's very clear, many thanks for your explanation!

I have an other question : Why don't we say _seni _instead of _senin_ here :_Senin öğrenci olduğunu biliyorum?_


----------



## er targyn

> I have an other question : Why don't we say seni instead of senin here :Senin öğrenci olduğunu biliyorum?


Because it means literally Your student-being I know. In Kazakh, for example it's expressed with eken < erken or bolğan(=olan).


----------



## Luminista

xebonyx said:


> "olduğunu" means "that it is/was" "Do you think that you are human?"
> 
> It's representative of "dik" - a relative marker, ie. that, which, who - which changes to "duğ" or "diğ" depending on vowel harmonization rules. The added "u" or "i" at end of the word shows it's an object of the verb "düşünüyorsun".


 
I had to read your answer twice because it's a bit hard for me but i finally understood! Thank you for all these details!

In this case, maybe the sentence i gave means : Do you think he/she is an human?


----------



## xebonyx

Yes, you're correct. Olduğum would be "I", olduğuz, we, etc.


----------



## er targyn

It's a pity that ng-sound disappeared in Turkish.


----------



## xebonyx

er targyn said:


> It's a pity that ng-sound disappeared in Turkish.



The yumuşak ğ? It definitely has a sound. You're right, for the most part it's silent. But I definitely hear it more prominently in some words when pronounced, more than others.


----------



## Black4blue

*Düşünüyorsun mu* is impossible. It could be *düşünüyor musun*, but that would mean something different. Question suffix *mi* is written after the thing you want to stress.
And
İnsan olduğunu mu düşünüyorsun? might mean two things.
olduğun+u (that you are)
olduğu+n+u (that he/she/it is)
so it means either
Do you think you are a human? 
or
Do you think he/she/it is a human?


----------



## maviliazman

Maybe the following helps you to see why I wrote it, he, she, you, they .
(benim) olduğumu
(senin) olduğunu
(onun) olduğunu
(bizim) olduğumuzu
(sizin) olduğunuzu
(onların) olduğunu/olduklarını

You can change the verb:
(benim) bildiğimi 
(senin) okuduğunu
(onun) sevdiğini 
(bizim) anladığımızı
(sizin) anlattığınızı
(onların) gördüğünü

And all of them are -i hali (accusative?).


----------



## Black4blue

xebonyx said:


> The yumuşak ğ? It definitely has a sound. You're right, for the most part it's silent. But I definitely hear it more prominently in some words when pronounced, more than others.


 
Ğ has lost its sound. Most of the ğ letters were *g* hundreds of years ago.
Now, Ğ letter has no sound. Maybe close to *y* in some words. (for example _eğlence_)
Yeah, some people pronounce it like *gh* (close to *g*), but it's absolutely wrong.


----------



## Black4blue

Luminista said:


> It's very clear, many thanks for your explanation!
> 
> I have an other question : Why don't we say _seni _instead of _senin_ here :_Senin öğrenci olduğunu biliyorum?_


 
Cause it is different from what you think. I know it will sound weird to you.
Benim olduğum (literally: my being... or something like this )
Senin olduğun (your being)

change the verb
Benim yaptığım (literally: _my doing_ or _my did?_) 

Notice, it takes genitive:
Ben-im yap-dık-ım = Benim yaptığım


----------



## er targyn

I meant ng like in e*ng*lish, -i*ng*. It distinguished for example endings of 2. and 3. singular like above. The gh sound is another issue. It was hard gh or soft g, depending on vowel. Now it's zero or y. I just compare to other Turkic languages.


> Yeah, some people pronounce it like gh (close to g), but it's absolutely wrong.


 It's archaic, not wrong.


----------



## Luminista

Black4blue said:


> Cause it is different from what you think. I know it will sound weird to you.
> Benim olduğum (literally: my being... or something like this )
> Senin olduğun (your being)
> 
> change the verb
> Benim yaptığım (literally: _my doing_ or _my did?_)
> 
> Notice, it takes genitive:
> Ben-im yap-dık-ım = Benim yaptığım


 
Yes it's really really weird for me 
I have to accept and to learn it like it has to be! 
Thank youu!


----------



## Orkide

er targyn said:


> İnsan Olduğunu mu Düşünüyorsun? = Do you think he/she/it is a human?
> Right? I wonder why _mu_ is not at the end.



the *mİ*-particle is always behind the word that is stressed in a question. 

ex. Köpeğin *mi *kayboldu? - Is your dog lost (or is it your cat)?
ex. Köpeğin kayboldu *mu*? - Is your dog lost (or is it asleep somewhere inside the house..)?

ex. Ankara'ya *mı *arabayla gidiyorsun? - Are you going to Ankara by car (or is it İzmir?)
ex. Ankara'ya arabayla *mı *gidiyorsun? - Are you going to Ankara by car (or by train, plane..)?


----------



## er targyn

Thank you!


----------



## xebonyx

Black4blue said:


> *Düşünüyorsun mu* is impossible.



I wouldn't say impossible, but it's not the correct standard.


----------

